# IIS Logfiles 1:1 mit Apache möglich?



## ewetzlma (5. März 2004)

hallo zusammen

derzeit schaut meine konfiguration der logfiles im IIS so aus: 












da ich über kurz oder lang auf apache amsteigen muss:
kann ich diese konfiguration auch mit apache erhalten? wäre super wenn mir jemand zeigt wie das dann in der httpd.conf ausschaut. 

derzeit schaut der entsprechende abschnitt so aus: 



> # The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
> # a CustomLog directive (see below).
> #
> 
> LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined



wie muss ich das anpassen damit die gleichen sachen geloggt werden wie oben in den screenshots? ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher was z.b. das apache-equivalent für "Cookie" oder "URI Stem" etc... ist. "time" is z.b. %t ... usw. 50% der dingsn die da im IIS geloggt werden sind mir nicht geläufig bzw. weiß ich nicht was das bei apache bedeutet bzw. ob apache das überhaupt loggen kann... 

hilfe bitte! 
danke. 
lg, ewetzlma


----------



## won_gak (7. März 2004)

Theoretisch ist das auf jeden Fall möglich. IIS, sowie Apache loggen ja nur HTTP-Header.

Microsoft IIS Log Info 

Apache Doku Logs 

Jetzt müsstest du dich noch mit den HTTP-Headern beschäftigen. Natürlich nur so weit, wie es nötig ist:

RFC2616 

und dann die RegExp Anweisungen im Apache Log-Format (also z.B. \"%{User-agent}i\"), damit du die Header auslesen kannst.

Sorry, dass ich die Antwort so allgemein gehalten habe. Aber mit dem IIS Log-Format kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.


----------

